# Social group



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I made a new social group it's called fish friends it is open to anyone please join.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry i am having problems making my group.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Now it's working!!!


----------

